# vallarta talpa en bici de ruta



## el_novato (Aug 16, 2010)

se que este foro es de montania pero este recorrido no tiene progenitora

acabo de refinarme el camino de vallarta a las palmas en bici de ruta no mammmmmm esta ca... son masde 2700 mts de escalada en 95 kms segun nosotros hibamos a ver a la virgen y la verdad sea dicha vimos a dios de cerquita en esas subidonas de hasta el 18 % al final fue una sensacion muy gratificante entrar al pueblo despues de casi 6 horas de puro infierno

el dia que gusten por aca los esperamos para repetirla o una de las de montania tambien matonas

esta es una parte le faltan como 25 kms para completar

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/mexico/puerto-vallarta/698126132934376072


----------



## match_bike (Dec 24, 2010)

*Que interesante*

Tengo 3 años en spinning y 3 meses en ruta, se me hace interesantisimo el recorrido que hicieron, por favor invitenme a sus recorridos, tengo buena condicion y me encanta la sensacion de salir, es mi mundo 1200%:  :thumbsup:


----------



## el_novato (Aug 16, 2010)

te la pongo mas facil cuando gustes mandame un pm unos dias antes y le damos nosotros rodamos cada domingo solo avisanos y hacemso un recorrido a tu gusto


----------

